# Broadcast ax: Cancelled shows 2012-13 (so far)



## Ragnar (May 11, 2013)

Did anyone watch any of the below or will any be missed? 

I don't have cable but that is nearly the only quality TV anymore. (minus news and sports) Those cable shows I can see are either on Hulu or Netflix (or DVD) and there is more than enough there for my kind of viewing. 

Broadcast ax: Cancelled shows 2012-13 | Inside TV | EW.com



> Deception (NBC): Cancelled.
> Animal Practice (NBC): Put down.
> Do No Harm (NBC): Harmed.
> 30 Rock (NBC): Over.
> ...



I liked the early years of The Office and Fringe but both shows kinda fell off a cliff for me. Most of the rest I don't even recognise. I did see a few eps of Happy Endings on Hulu and thought that show was OK for what it was.


----------



## boedicca (May 11, 2013)

I've never even heard of most of those shows.  The only one I've ever watched is "Fringe".  I tried that when it first started, but couldn't get into it.


----------



## Ragnar (May 11, 2013)

boedicca said:


> I've never even heard of most of those shows.  The only one I've ever watched is "Fringe".  I tried that when it first started, but couldn't get into it.



Fringe started OK as a monster of the week X-Files rip off but turned into another kind of show all together along the way becoming unwatchable.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 12, 2013)

May Malibu Country rest in peace.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Pop23 (May 12, 2013)

Fringe is the only one on the list I got into. The last few seasons were pretty sad though


----------



## Steelplate (May 12, 2013)

Why in the hell can't they get rid of...
Survivor
Amazing Race
Big Brother
American Idol
Dancing with the Stars
Shark Tank
The Apprentice(Celebrity or otherwise)
The Bachelor(ette)
Wife Swap
Housewives
Kardashians

I would keep two
1. The Voice...for the quality
2. America's Got Talent...for the variety.

That's about it....I hate reality TV.


----------



## Pop23 (May 12, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> Why in the hell can't they get rid of...
> Survivor
> Amazing Race
> Big Brother
> ...



I enjoy shark tank (kind of an inventor, so it's interesting to me). Amazing race is OK and Apprentice is wearing a bit thin, but the rest I agree with


----------



## JWBooth (May 12, 2013)

Vegas - I'm a sucker for any show with 50+ year old cars.
Fringe - I only saw a couple of episoodes (on Sci I think) earlier this year.
Am intrigued enough to go back to the beginning on Netflix.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 12, 2013)

The only currently airing shows that I follow are HBO shows.

Anything else that I watch is either whatever police procedural is on USA or TNT at any given time, or on Netflix.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 12, 2013)

Never saw any of those above. I did get hooked on the British production of The Office. After seeing that, the American version just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 12, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The only currently airing shows that I follow are HBO shows.
> 
> Anything else that I watch is either whatever police procedural is on USA or TNT at any given time, or on Netflix.



Police procedural? 

Like Forensic Files or The First 48?

Netflix is expanding their presence by producing and airing its own content.
The kid has had about 10 interviews with them already. Wish they'd hurry up and hire him.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 12, 2013)

I liked Vegas.  Thought that was a good show and it had a great cast.  I also watched Fringe, but the series finale was months ago, so it's not news that it was over.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 12, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The only currently airing shows that I follow are HBO shows.
> ...



I mean "police procedural" as in the genre of TV show.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_procedural

Like the Law & Orders, NCIS, the CSIs, Without a Trace, Cold Case, Criminal Minds, Numb3rs, and so on.

I've been a huge fan of Netflix ever since they introduced the Netflix streaming service on the Xbox Live network.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2013)

i mostly watch the series that are running on HBO,Showtime and Starz....and FX.....waiting for "Strike back" on Cinemax to start its new season....


----------



## Steelplate (May 13, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> i mostly watch the series that are running on HBO,Showtime and Starz....and FX.....waiting for "Strike back" on Cinemax to start its new season....



I watched Spartacus on Stars...I want to get into "game of thrones". I DVRed the first episode...but fell asleep while watching it. It's still on my playlist, but haven't gotten around to watching it again.

btw...third shift sucks....It's not worth the shift differential...$1/hr. I feel like I am always at a sleep deficit....which is why I fell asleep during GOT in the first place.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 13, 2013)

At least 'Elementary' will be back.  Did any of you know that Jonny Lee Miller (Sherlock Holmes) was the villain Jordan Chase on the season of 'Dexter' with Lumen?  He was the motivational speaker they were hunting.

He is also the first Mr. Angelina Jolie!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 13, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the next season of the Kevin Bacon paycheck 'The Following'.  Mainly for James Purefoy, who is very good.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Did anyone watch any of the below or will any be missed?
> 
> I don't have cable but that is nearly the only quality TV anymore. (minus news and sports) Those cable shows I can see are either on Hulu or Netflix (or DVD) and there is more than enough there for my kind of viewing.
> 
> ...



I watched three episodes of "Red Widow",  before I realized it was stupid.  Guess I just had a hard time feeling sorry for drug-smuggling, Russian mobsters.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> At least 'Elementary' will be back.  Did any of you know that Jonny Lee Miller (Sherlock Holmes) was the villain Jordan Chase on the season of 'Dexter' with Lumen?  He was the motivational speaker they were hunting.
> 
> He is also the first Mr. Angelina Jolie!



I am finding myself liking Elementary a lot more than I thought I would. 

Okay, Dr. Watson is a Chinese babe now, and Lucy is past her "Sell by" date*, but overall, she actually proves here that when you give her a script written by someone with a brain, the woman can actually act.  



(* - before I get any angry hate mail, Lucy is still hot, but the horrible reality in Hollywood is that actresses are washed up by the time they are 40 unless they can easily transition into "Grandmother" roles, while men like Tom Cruise are still playing leading roles well into their 50's or even their 60's if they are Harrison Ford. )


----------



## Papawx3 (May 13, 2013)

I had just gotten into watching Vegas, so that will be the only one I'll be sorry to see go.  CSI NY has had it's run and I agree it's time for it to go.  Hopefully CSI will soon follow suit.  The others I've had no interest in whatsoever.


----------



## Desperado (May 13, 2013)

Sorry to see Vegas get the ax. Thought the show was getting better with each episode.
Last Resort was a great show, but because of the story line, it was one you knew could not last.  Would have been better if it was presented as a mini-series.  Im surprised that Tim Allen's new show "Last Man Standing" made the cut.


----------



## longknife (May 13, 2013)

Vegas  too glitzy and unreal
CSI  NY for some reason, I could never get into it
Body of Proof  I kinda like it


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 13, 2013)

Only recognize 2 or 3 of these.
I have watched The Office for years, started getting iffy last season...REALLY went down hill this season, however the past couple have been pretty funny. Especially last weeks - probably in the top 10 of all time.
 IMHO - The Office in it's good years rivaled just about any sitcom. The back and forth between Jim and Dwight is great stuff. Better than Seinfeld ever was.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> At least 'Elementary' will be back.  Did any of you know that Jonny Lee Miller (Sherlock Holmes) was the villain Jordan Chase on the season of 'Dexter' with Lumen?  He was the motivational speaker they were hunting.
> 
> He is also the first Mr. Angelina Jolie!



yea i watch that....Jon is a good actor...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> I'm looking forward to the next season of the Kevin Bacon paycheck 'The Following'.  Mainly for James Purefoy, who is very good.



i watched that too.....but Purefoy wont be back....


----------



## Synthaholic (May 13, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to the next season of the Kevin Bacon paycheck 'The Following'.  Mainly for James Purefoy, who is very good.
> ...


He won't?  They ended on a cliffhanger.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 13, 2013)

Wasn't The New Normal supposed to bring us all into the gay celebration fold?

Didn't work did it?

I'm sorry to see Vegas go.  That was good.   So was 666 Park Avenue, but it ran into plot development problems.  I stopped watching Fringe a long time ago when it went into alternate universe territory.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



he was killed in the fire......remember they matched his Dental and DNA .....


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

I actually liked Zero Hour, but I think it only made it to either 2 or 3 shows before getting yanked.  They need to at least give a show a chance.  I mean why does mindless shit like Happy Endings stay on for several seasons.  I tried to watch a few episodes and it was just bad actors doing silly shit.  It was interchangable with Cougar Town which I never made it thru a full episode of either.


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

And in other news, 24 will be coming back to Fox in 2014 in a little bit different format.  There will be 12 episodes and it will only focus on the more important parts of a day.

Official: '24' returns May 2014 | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 13, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> I actually liked Zero Hour, but I think it only made it to either 2 or 3 shows before getting yanked.  They need to at least give a show a chance.  I mean why does mindless shit like Happy Endings stay on for several seasons.  I tried to watch a few episodes and it was just bad actors doing silly shit.  It was interchangable with Cougar Town which I never made it thru a full episode of either.



Zero Hour is coming back to finish out the rest of the episodes June 7 i think....


----------



## Missourian (May 13, 2013)

I'm sorry,  but I loved 30 Rock.  I know I'm not supposed to admit that in public,  but I can't help it.

Fringe went off the deep end and Body of Proof got stale.

The rest I never watched.


----------



## Flopper (May 13, 2013)

Didn't see anything I will miss


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> *Wasn't The New Normal supposed to bring us all into the gay celebration fold?*
> 
> Didn't work did it?
> 
> I'm sorry to see Vegas go.  That was good.   So was 666 Park Avenue, but it ran into plot development problems.  I stopped watching Fringe a long time ago when it went into alternate universe territory.



I was suppose to be to NBC what Modern Family is to ABC.  I saw half an episode of TNN ... not funny, rather crude, too gay.  MF is a hoot.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 13, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Did anyone watch any of the below or will any be missed?
> 
> I don't have cable but that is nearly the only quality TV anymore. (minus news and sports) Those cable shows I can see are either on Hulu or Netflix (or DVD) and there is more than enough there for my kind of viewing.
> 
> ...



Watched Fringe but it got weird in season 4; still haven't watched season 5.

Liked 666 Park Ave, wished they had given it more time.  It was different.

Go On was funny but I never remembered it was on.  

The rest... except for the end of the run shows, all are forgettable.  Thought Body of Proof had gotten a second chance; guess it flopped.

Falling Skies returns 6/9 @ 9pm 2 hr premiere.

Dexter's final season starts 6/30.  Bittersweet.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone watch any of the below or will any be missed?
> ...



666 is coming back next month too i seen for a 2nd chance........


----------



## Mr Natural (May 14, 2013)

Just found out that "Boss" with Kelsey Grammer is not coming back.

Bummer.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ragnar said:
> ...



What?  I stopped watching it around the 7th or 8th episode because I read that it was given the axe.  It's not quite dead yet?

eta:  No, it's cancelled.  They're just finishing it up in June, like they're doing for some other shows.  Dang.

http://tvline.com/2013/04/26/zero-hour-do-no-harm-666-park-avenue-return-june-saturday/


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually liked Zero Hour, but I think it only made it to either 2 or 3 shows before getting yanked.  They need to at least give a show a chance.  I mean why does mindless shit like Happy Endings stay on for several seasons.  I tried to watch a few episodes and it was just bad actors doing silly shit.  It was interchangable with Cougar Town which I never made it thru a full episode of either.
> ...



Sweet!  I hadn't heard that.  Thanks!


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone watch any of the below or will any be missed?
> ...



Ahhhhh.....Falling Skies!!!


----------



## longknife (May 14, 2013)

Just heard Jack Bauer will be back for 12 episodes.

I never watched 24 when it was on but caught some reruns and found I liked it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 14, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> Why in the hell can't they get rid of...
> Survivor
> Amazing Race
> Big Brother
> ...



Don't you know how these decisions are made?  They're based on ratings.  If enough people are watching the shows, they won't get rid of them.  Which is definitely the case with Survivor, The Amazing Race and Big Brother.  People are watching.

I don't really see how you can compare shows like Surivor and The Amazing Race to shows like Wife Swap and Kardashians.  I mean, really.  

Anyway, the bottom line is, you may not like some of these shows, but apparently a lot of people do.   So you're just going to have to suck it up.  Don't watch them, watch something else, for crying out loud.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the hell can't they get rid of...
> ...



Actually, there are two elements at play.  One is obviously ratings.  The other is cost and reality shows are much, much cheaper to produce than a TV show......especially if it has lots of special effects and high priced actors.  I mean why would a show like Zero Hour get pulled after only 2 or 3 episodes even when they have more already in the can and a show like Splash with Z level "celebrities even be allowed on TV?  Cost.


----------



## Pop23 (May 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ragnar said:
> ...



I thought 666 had such great potential, but after the 3rd episode I gave up on it.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



My wife watched it while I surfed the web.  I found nothing interesting about it other than Vanessa Williams.  Now there is a nice warm bunch of brown sugar!


----------



## Pop23 (May 14, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Just a quick.    Ohhhhh yeeeaaaahhhhhh

VW rep on its way!


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



also lots of people want shows were you dont have to pay a lot of attention......apparently....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 14, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> I liked the early years of The Office and Fringe but both shows kinda fell off a cliff for me. Most of the rest I don't even recognise. I did see a few eps of Happy Endings on Hulu and thought that show was OK for what it was.



Yeah, I liked Body of Proof.

Some of the others though, like Mob Doctor and Last Resort, were glorified mini-series that were simply over.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 14, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> Vegas - I'm a sucker for any show with 50+ year old cars.
> Fringe - I only saw a couple of episoodes (on Sci I think) earlier this year.
> Am intrigued enough to go back to the beginning on Netflix.



Fringe was dropped by Fox, but SciFi picked it up. It isn't really cancelled.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 14, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Agreed.  Not all reality shows are created equal, however.  Some of them cost a lot more than others.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Did anyone watch any of the below or will any be missed?
> 
> I don't have cable but that is nearly the only quality TV anymore. (minus news and sports) Those cable shows I can see are either on Hulu or Netflix (or DVD) and there is more than enough there for my kind of viewing.
> 
> ...



Never heard of them.  And that's a good thing.........


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 14, 2013)

I see on that list of cancelled shows that the show named How To Live With Your Parents is one of them. If that is true, I feel bad for Brad Garrett because over the last year or so I have gotten to know that Everybody Loves Raymond show that he was on and to me he is the only thing that makes that show worth sitting down for. I feel worse due to the fact that I still have yet to see even one episode of this new show that he is on...and now its apparently cancelled already.   

God bless you and Brad always!!!

Holly

P.S. If anyone here has seen the show, what was so bad about it. Sadly because of whats been on my plate for the past month personally, losing one family member after another pretty much that is, I kept forgetting about it being on.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas - I'm a sucker for any show with 50+ year old cars.
> ...



it was concluded.....so were did you see SyFy picking it up?.....all i saw is they picked Primeval....


----------



## Ragnar (May 14, 2013)

On the positive side, I'd like to welcome back Joss Whedon to TV...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqv6hlXKU4k]Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

Cancellation in 3...2... just kidding.

This is what TV should be. (IMHO)


----------



## HUGGY (May 14, 2013)

I'll miss "Golden Boy".  I found it compelling and well produced.


----------



## Politico (May 15, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas - I'm a sucker for any show with 50+ year old cars.
> ...



Fringe is gone.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> On the positive side, I'd like to welcome back Joss Whedon to TV...
> 
> Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - Trailer - YouTube
> 
> ...



Well, it looks like the pilot will be well produced.


----------



## Pop23 (May 15, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas - I'm a sucker for any show with 50+ year old cars.
> ...



I hope they bring it back to what it was. Last few years I was routing for the bad guys


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 15, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> On the positive side, I'd like to welcome back Joss Whedon to TV...
> 
> Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - Trailer - YouTube
> 
> ...



as long as its done right.....and i wish it was on another network.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I'll miss "Golden Boy".  I found it compelling and well produced.



me too...........


----------



## Sarah G (May 15, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Did anyone watch any of the below or will any be missed?
> 
> I don't have cable but that is nearly the only quality TV anymore. (minus news and sports) Those cable shows I can see are either on Hulu or Netflix (or DVD) and there is more than enough there for my kind of viewing.
> 
> ...



I like Smash, I will miss it.  Good that a lot of these are gone, hoping it raises the bar.  I haven't found anything much I would stay home for or call "my show".

There was a big production called Ready for Love that has been moved to the E Network after about 3 airings.  Bachelor type thing.


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Yeah, I know exactly what you me.........ohhhhhh, shiny!!!


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas - I'm a sucker for any show with 50+ year old cars.
> ...



Correction.  Fringe was not cancelled and was concluded with a planned series finale.  The Science Channel, not SyFy has syndication rights to it, rerun the episodes and surround them with segments by their resident "experts" discussing "fringe" science.

Science Channel Snags 'Fringe' in Syndication Deal - The Hollywood Reporter

Fringe : Science Channel


----------



## Sarah G (May 15, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Many are so stressed, we just want white noise when we come home.  There's enough stimulation during the workday.  Having said that, I do love dramas like The Good Wife and more complicated series like the ones on the premium channels too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 15, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> I hope they bring it back to what it was. Last few years I was routing for the bad guys



Looks like it was the "Science" channel, not Syfy.

FRINGE: Reborn On Science Channel Promo


----------

